# Electric Chainsaw mill? Where to get used powerhead?



## bojangles8885 (Jan 4, 2008)

Hello,

I am planning to build a chainsaw mill to cut my own lumber for a post and beam building. I like the reviews and reputation of the DIY ProCut mill plans (http://www.procutportablesawmills.com/) Has anybody used these plans?

This project has a LIMITED budget, so I am considering using an electric motor (available motor, 3ph available on site) instead of an expensive 3120 or 090 or similar. 

Have any of you seen this done? If so, I am curious to see how a drive sprocket is mounted to the motor shaft.

I would prefer to have a gas saw, but don't have the money to lay out for a good powerful head. Do any of you know a good place to go for used powerheads/have one they want to sell? 

This forum looks great! Thanks for all your input, I have learned a lot in just a few hours.

Julian


----------



## ELITER (Jan 31, 2008)

Logosol sells a mill already set up for electric.. You can look at their pics and see what is done to connect the motor to the bar, I believe they use a belt and a clutch assembly..

If I were building one for a purpose such as yours a rail style system like theirs is pretty cool.. and one of the only ways to be safe with a chainsaw bar and a hot 220V cord attached to it and you holding it.. Unless you have always wanted to be a darwin award winner 

Anyway have fun and be safe!


----------



## TedChristiansen (Feb 1, 2008)

Julian,

If you search for 3 phase motors around 7.5 hp you will find they cost about the same as a 7.5 hp chainsaw (MS660 or 395XP). So the advantage with electric really isnt cost, rather lower noise and no exhaust to breathe while milling.

I researched this myself (and even designed it) because I wanted to build a 1 phase 220V 7.5 hp powerhead for my Logosol Woodworkers Mill. Logosol used to sell 1 phase, but claim that it overheated too much, and 3 phase is more efficient. If you don't have 3 phase power, then you have to spend another $900 on a rotary phase converter. The Logosol setup is just too costly.

The Logosol EPH uses a single speed increase from 3450 rpm to 11000 rpm via v-groove belt. There is no clutch.

You might also want to look at the Jonsered 600 - they offer and electric powerhead as well, which could be a source of ideas.

Ted


----------



## peter nap (Feb 1, 2008)

Ted's right except, 3 phase motors are easy to find used and cheap. I run across large 3 phase motors on Craigslist and yard sales and even the dump. Generally they are either free or the price of scrap (.30 a pound here).

If you get two of them, you can use one to build a line conditioner for the price of a piece of rope (To start the spin initially). There are plans all over the net for line conditioners and phase converters.


----------



## olyman (Feb 1, 2008)

and--electric to gas--is 5 to 1---i/e 1 hp electric equals 5 hp gas---


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Feb 1, 2008)

olyman said:


> and--electric to gas--is 5 to 1---i/e 1 hp electric equals 5 hp gas---



OUCH! You better actually "try" that theory out before you believe it!

Rob


----------



## BlueRider (Feb 1, 2008)

I have give this topic a lot of thought, particulaqrly when I mill on a hot day with no wind to blow the exhaust out of my face. I think the best way might be to use a glof cart motor and mount the inverter directly on the mill There are some really high torque dc motors around and by usinf a golf cart motor you could use the gas pedal/rehostat to control the chain speed as well as starting and stoping. 

There is also a very interesting section on mike acres site about vintage industrial electric chainsaws. I have never seen one in the wild but wouldn't mind taking a closer look at one to see if it would work for a mill set up.

http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.nsf/ElectricbyManufacturer?OpenView


----------



## TedChristiansen (Feb 4, 2008)

The formula for mechanical power is:

USCS units:
P = T * N / 5252
where T is torque in lbf*ft
and N is speed in rpm

SI units:
P = T*N
where T is torque in Nm
and N is speed in rev/s

Golf cart motors are 48V DC, which means you will need a rectifier to go from AC to DC. A 10 hp 48V electric DC motor draws about 200A, requiring a 000 cable (http://www.powerstream.com/Wire_Size.htm), which is 10 mm in diameter ($$$). The 10 kW rectifier (48V * 200A = 9600 Watts) wont be cheap either.

You would be better off with either a 1-phase 220V motor or a 3-phase motor and rotary converter.

Ted


----------



## BobL (Feb 4, 2008)

An idea of what is needed in electric milling is demonstrated in the "Cool Mill" (Ecosagen) Thread. 

The mill looks like it's using 2 x 400V x 8.5 A or 6.8 kW
The website says it uses a 44 HP input generator.
And the logs it mills are not that big.
Sure if you ran a CS blade you could run slower and bigger but not at 48V.


----------



## TedChristiansen (Feb 5, 2008)

Bob,

I searched for this and didnt find it. Is it on another site?

Ted


----------



## BobL (Feb 5, 2008)

TedChristiansen said:


> Bob,
> 
> I searched for this and didnt find it. Is it on another site?
> 
> Ted



Hi Ted, sorry, the thread is Cool Sawmill.
Yesterday, the cool sawmill thread was next to this thread.

(Ecosagen is not mentioned in the thread but on the site referred to in the thread).


Electrical requirements mentioned here.


----------

